# World of Tanks Cup mit 1337 Euro Preisgeld, WoWarplanes Beta & Livestream



## stylezwieback (11. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
An die, die glauben einen Panzer siegreich in einer Schlacht steuern zu können! *
One.de und die Macher von World of Tanks möchten euch im Rahmen dieses Online-Turnieres die Möglichkeit bieten, eure Fähigkeiten im Panzerfahren zu beweisen. Der Panzerkommandant mit dem besten Mix aus Mut, Zielgenauigkeit, Hinterhältigkeit und der notwendigen Portion Glück kann 1337 Euro CASH an Preisgeld gewinnen. 
Schlachtfeld-Groupies und alle anderen Fans einer entspannten Panzerschlacht auf dem Monitor haben die Möglichkeit die Teilnehmer im Stream anzufeuern und auf ihre Favoriten zu wetten. Hier winken für die Besten auch dicke Preise von One.de und unseren Partnern, wie Wargaming.net und Nvidia. Die Termine werden in den nächsten Tagen hier an die Wand gepinnt.

*Wie gestaltet sich der Einsatzplan?*
In den nächsten Wochen werden wir euch über die Landingpage zunehmen mit mehr Informationen versorgen und die entsprechenden Qualifikationstermine werden bekanntgegeben. Pro Quali-Runde kommen die besten 3 Kommandanten ins Finale. Diese epische Schlacht wird live gestreamt und kommentiert von Schlachtfeldveteranen der Panzerszene, welche wir euch noch vorstellen werden.

*Was bringt mir mein Einsatzwille?*
Der Cup muss ALLES für dich werden  - denn er bietet dir alles. Ein ordentliches Preisgeld, welches 3 Werktage nach dem Finale auf dem Konto ist, die Verbesserung deiner Fähigkeiten auf dem Feld, neue Communitykontakte, eine coole Show im Livestream. Egal ob du kämpfen oder nur zuschauen willst - wir machen euch alle glücklich. Dieselgestank for free, ein Live - Wettsystem auf die Teilnehmer, neue Infos aus dem Hause Wargaming, Verlosungen von RC –Panzern, die Vorstellung des WoT-PCs, Spieletipps vom Pro-Gamer, etc.

Wie bekomme ich (m)einen Platz in der Ruhmeshalle?
Du brauchst einen WorldofTanks Account, musst mindestens 18 Jahre alt/jung sein und musst dich hier auf der Webseite anmelden.

Cup: one.de - ONE.de Cup | Facebook

Offizielle Pressemitteilung: KLICK

Facebookchannel von One.de: one.de | Facebook

Youtube-Teaser:

World Of Tanks Cup by One.de - YouTube


----------



## Homerclon (12. Juli 2012)

Die Links "Cup", "Pressemitteilung" und "Gesichtsbuchkanal von One.de" sind fehlerhaft. Da steht jeweils ein http:// zu viel drin, außerdem ist die eigentlich URL in Anführungszeichen gesetzt.


Warum muss jeder *piep* über diese Datenkrake von Gesichtsbuch laufen?


----------

